# Smok G150



## @cliff (8/7/17)

Hey vendors,
Who has stock or is getting stock of the G150?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (8/7/17)

Hi Cliff

One Green and Black kit left in stock. 

https://www.lung-candy.co.za/smok-g150-kit.html

Price makes it eligible for free shipping anywhere in SA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (8/7/17)

You guys getting more in? Was hoping for a black one or stainless

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxxis (8/7/17)

We are indeed. They are absolutely fantastic kits. First batch sold out quite fast. 

Keep an eye on the site. Hopefully this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

